# Supercondensador que reemplaza a la  batería de un móvil y se recarga en 20 segundos



## DavidMJ (May 24, 2013)

Una joven Estadounidense de 18 años ha ganado 50000 dólares de premio por inventar un supercondensador que es capaz de cargar la bateria de un Smartphone en 20 segundos, lo que tambien se podria utilizar en sistemas mas complejos como los coches electricos
http://www.teinteresa.es/tecno/inventa-mecanismo-cargar-bateria-segundos_0_923308104.html
Ya era hora de que alguien inventara algo para las baterías de los móviles, porque es muy incomodo tener que andar cargando el teléfono diariamente

Salu2


----------



## Fogonazo (May 24, 2013)

Artículo dijo:
			
		

> *Una joven inventa un mecanismo para cargar la batería del móvil en 20 segundos*
> 
> Se trata de un supercondensador que funciona con una alta densidad energética y podrá utilizarse sobre le coche eléctrico del futuro.
> El nuevo sistema es flexible para adaptarse a cualquier terminal y pude durar 10 veces más que las baterías tradicionales.
> ...



Bastante confusa la redacción 
Según entiendo lo que se recarga *no* es una batería sino un condensador.


----------



## fernandob (May 24, 2013)

guau, si es tan asi estaria buenisimo.
es una nueva forma de hacer C. polarizados , mucho mas chicos.
para ser usado como "una bateria " estamos hablando de un C. de muchos FARADIOS.
y para ser usado en un celular >>> pequeño.

que bueno justo en este tema de los C. polarizados que tanto dolor de cabeza dan .





Fogonazo dijo:


> Bastante confusa la redacción
> Según entiendo lo que se recarga *no* es una batería sino un condensador.



si se ve como un C , esa cantida de "recargas" pinta pobre.
si se ve como una bateria  es muy bueno.

pero calculo que el asunto es  LA NUEVA IDEA O NUEVA TECNOLOGIA.
luego veran de especializar algunos como baterias (descarga lenta ) y otros que apunten a ser mas capacitores polarizados, quizas no para cualquier uso, pero donde vayan , pues se notara la diferencia.

eso si es como se dice .





vieron el detalle ??? unA joven lo invento.


----------



## Eduardo (May 24, 2013)

Fogonazo dijo:


> Bastante confusa la redacción
> Según entiendo lo que se recarga *no* es una batería sino un condensador.



Estás casi en lo cierto, lo que desarrolló la mina es un material que permite fabricar supercapacitores con 2.5 veces mas capacidad a igualdad de peso.  Un trabajo meritorio y merecedor del premio.

Después entran los periodistas de tecnología (asnos con capacidad de escritura) que deben transformar esto: Sumario del proyecto   en algo simpático que comenten las masas.


----------



## EXELSIOR (May 24, 2013)

Entonces los supercondensadores seran la nueva ayuda a problemas energeticos...


----------



## Ardogan (May 24, 2013)

Veo que hay una confusión de términos y características. Es bueno pero para un segmento específico de aplicaciones.

Los supercapacitores aún están lejos de de alcanzar la densidad de energía (= cantidad de energía almacenada por unidad de masa) de las celdas litio-ion:
http://batteryuniversity.com/learn/article/whats_the_role_of_the_supercapacitor

Pero los supercapacitores sí ganan un orden de magnitud (o más con este nuevo desarrollo) en densidad de potencia (cantidad de potencia disponible por unidad de masa).

Para almacenar energía siguen siendo convenientes las baterías Li-Ion. Y el futuro del almacenamiento de energía probablemente sean las celdas de combustible (hoy el problema es lograr hacerlas de materiales baratos) antes que los supercapacitores.

Los supercapacitores servirán para aplicaciones donde se requiere entregar un pico de potencia grande mucho mayor que lo que puede dar una Li-Ion: auto eléctrico al momento de acelerar (incluso para recuperar mejor la energía del frenado por frenado regenerativo), un teléfono celular para conectarse con la estación base de la celda (picos de algunos amperes son típicos), el flash de una cámara de fotos...
Pero no son lo más eficiente para almacenar energía, de hecho tienen una auto-descarga alta (más de 50% por mes comparado con 5% de Li-Ion según el link anterior).


----------



## fernandob (May 24, 2013)

si, se pueden ver igual, pero son distintas tecnologias.
no se si compararia de igual forma que eduardo, al final, hacen lo mismo pero de distinta manera fisico / quimicas .
una bateria  de 1 amper /hora es equivalente a un capacitor de cientos de Faradios .

de la misma manera que el concepto de "capacitor " va a ir avanzando  el concepto de "bateria " tambien .


----------



## EXELSIOR (May 24, 2013)

fernandob dijo:


> si, se pueden ver igual, pero son distintas tecnologias.
> no se si compararia de igual forma que eduardo, al final, hacen lo mismo pero de distinta manera fisico / quimicas .
> una bateria  de 1 amper /hora es equivalente a un capacitor de cientos de Faradios .
> 
> de la misma manera que el concepto de "capacitor " va a ir avanzando  el concepto de "bateria " tambien .



talves pero lo unico que diferencia al condensador de la bateria es el factor tiempo...
El condensador,segun la carga de consumo aplicada se descarga a mas o menos velocidad que la de descarga en vacio...
Ahora la bateria mantiene esa carga por muuucho mas tiempo...
Ovbiamente concordando con la idea "bateria=condensador de miles de faradios"...
Pero supongamos que podemos extraer mas...
El tiempo de carga es mas...

Osea analogamente comparando...
Una bateria es una gran botella con boca chica...
Un condensador es una jarra...
Lo que entro de una...
Sale de una...


----------



## fernandob (May 24, 2013)

no:
una bateria son placas grandes, con un electrolito de no se que , se da un efecto quimico y no se que mas, el asunto es que se almacena mucha energia.

el C. son 2 placas paralelas y casi diria que punto final.

por otro lado desde el punto de vista de si son tachos o baldes con boca grande o chica, no diria eso:
son baldes, unos mas grandes que otros, que almacenan energia lectrica y obvio la entregan si se les pide.

pero la diferencia es la forma fisica, como puse burdamente (y burramente) al principio.


----------



## Eduardo (May 25, 2013)

EXELSIOR dijo:
			
		

> ...
> Hay pocos cientificos en areas especificas de esta materia que por lo general se dedican a otras cosas...
> Osea yo estudio la capacidad x de un condensador del tamaño de un tacho de 200 lts...
> Y un cienticico debe estar investigando si un condensador de 200 lts sirve de pisapapeles...


Un científico no estudia para que puede servir un condensador, estudia métodos de obtención y propiedades de los materiales, apuntando por supuesto a cierta área. 
Las aplicaciones prácticas de esos trabajos están siempre lejos, porque todavía falta conseguir la fabricación industrial de esos materiales a costos razonables.
Y, cuando se llega a eso, como en esos años también se han producido otros desarrollos tecnológicos, el panorama de aplicaciones ya no es el mismo (para bien o para mal).

Esta chica hizo un trabajo sobre nanohilos de óxido de titanio, cuya primer aplicación posible es en supercondensadores, no hizo un sistema para cargar su teléfono en 20" *como induce *a pensar la noticia.


----------



## R-Mario (May 29, 2013)

Yo tambien me quede con cara de  Como que cargar la pila de un telefono en 20 segundos.

Tengo un capacitor que me obsequio un profesor, es de 400F a 2.7V ¿Sugerencias de uso?


----------



## chclau (May 29, 2013)

Hacete un celular que se carga en 20 segundos...

No, hacete una mini mini linterna con un LED, segun mis calculos y si el LED te consume unos 20mA, la linternita te tiene que durar como minimo cuatro horas. La macana es que el supercap se descarga solo rapido segun han dicho.


----------



## EXELSIOR (May 29, 2013)

chclau dijo:


> Hacete un celular que se carga en 20 segundos...
> 
> No, hacete una mini mini linterna con un LED, segun mis calculos y si el LED te consume unos 20mA, la linternita te tiene que durar como minimo cuatro horas. La macana es que el supercap se descarga solo rapido segun han dicho.



se me condenso una duda en la saviola jejeejej...
400 faradios a 2.7v...
Mmmm soberana descarga debe hacer...
Pero bue...
Como dice el titulo del tema...
Supercondensador que reemplaza la bateria de un celular...

Osea...
Cuanto duraria como tal?...
Una carga rapida y una descarga lenta es lo que todos soñamos en nuestro celu...
Pero...
Cual sera la vida util de este supercap...


----------



## R-Mario (May 29, 2013)

El supercap dice que tiene una vida util de 1500 horas a 65°C es todo lo que vi referente a la vida util. 

chclau, y si le ponemos 4 leds durara una hora y se veria mas mejor. Este cap que tengo dice tener 20mili ohms de resistencia interna. 

He querido ver las chispa pero no me animo que tal que se rompe jajaja y ya vi los precios en mexico ronda los 35 dolares


----------



## Nilfred (Jul 12, 2013)

fernandob dijo:


> una bateria  de 1 amper /hora es equivalente a un capacitor de cientos de Faradios.


1 Ah = 1 A 3600 s = 3600 As = 3600 C
1 F = C/V
Falta V para hacer esa afirmación, si V = 3.7 V
3600 C/3.7 V = 973 F
Entonces:

Celda de 3.7 V 1 Ah = Condensador de 3.7 V 973 F

A 238.5 F/g = 4 gramos con el material de esta chica
A 80 F/g = 12 gramos con el material anterior

Si la batería de un smartphone, con mucha suerte, dura 1 día ¿Que importa que se descargue un 50% en 30 días?


----------



## el indio (Jul 12, 2013)

O se me chiflo el moño o cada vez se diferencian menos, los dos acumulan energia, son en si mismos dos placas de gran tamaño separadas por un material aislante con algun tipo de electrolito( los condensadores polarizados tienen un aislante humedo), de seguir por este camino veremos como se diferencian, o empezaremos a medirle la capacidad a las baterias o los amperes a los condensadores jajaa


----------



## Ardogan (Jul 13, 2013)

el indio dijo:


> O se me chiflo el moño o cada vez se diferencian menos, los dos acumulan energia, son en si mismos dos placas de gran tamaño separadas por un material aislante con algun tipo de electrolito( los condensadores polarizados tienen un aislante humedo)...



Insisto en que son diferentes, las baterías funcionan por reacciones químicas mientras que los capacitores por un fenómeno puramente eléctrico.



Nilfred dijo:


> ...
> A 238.5 F/g = 4 gramos con el material de esta chica
> A 80 F/g = 12 gramos con el material anterior
> 
> Si la batería de un smartphone, con mucha suerte, dura 1 día ¿Que importa que se descargue un 50% en 30 días?



No me cierran esas cuentas, también para un supercapacitor es necesario especificar la tensión, no solo la capacidad en faradios. No alcanza con decir cuantos litros tiene el tanque de agua, sino también hay que decir a qué altura se instala. 
No es lo mismo 100 Faradios a 2.5V que 100F a 16V:
energía cap = 1/2 CV²

Ambos están omitiendo que la tensión del supercapacitor no es constante durante la descarga. Bueno, las baterías litio ion tampoco pero sí durante buena parte de la descarga.
La descarga (caída de tensión) del supercapacitor es lineal con la corriente/carga entregada, mientras que la descarga de la batería litio ion es:







Un supercapacitor no aprovecha toda la carga que tiene, sino solo la que tiene por encima de un determinado nivel de tensión, que es el nivel mínimo que precisaría el equipo para funcionar.
Sin duda que se podría aprovechar mejor un supercapacitor con un buck-boost que permita aprovecharlo hasta tensiones de 1V, (incluso 0,5V pero también pagaría las consecuencias por eficiencia reducida de elevar tensiones muy bajas, y no aportaría mucho más energía de todas formas) se estaría desaprovechando :
carga de 1Ah a 3.7V
carga de a 0.27Ah 1V
Entonces la "carga utilizable" del supercapacitor de 3.7V es de un 78%.

Repasemos los valores, el pdf dice que el supercapacitor tiene una densidad de energía de 20.1 Wh/Kg (uso esto en vez de faradios/Kg dado que desconocemos voltaje del supercap), que en realidad por lo anterior sería 14.67 Wh/Kg

De la tabla de:
http://batteryuniversity.com/learn/article/whats_the_best_battery/subscribe_thx
Vemos que Li-Ion esta en valores por encima de 100Wh/Kg, para ser justos digamos que el 5% de la energía de Li-Ion no es aprovechable -> 95 Wh/Kg
Sigue siendo una diferencia de peso notable (factor entre 5 y 6). 

Las baterías Li Ion de densidad alta están rondando los 180 Wh/Kg
http://www.batteryspace.com/3.7V-Ultra-High-Energy-Density-Li-Ion-battery-pack.aspx
http://batteryuniversity.com/learn/article/the_high_power_lithium_ion

Las celdas de combustible rondan los 1000 a 1500 Wh/Kg.

Lamentablemente todo eso sigue estando bastante lejos de la densidad de energía de combustibles, que rondan los 10 000 Wh/Kg.

Y falta comparar precio, pero para no alargarla más...
//////////////////////////
Entonces: ¿es buena idea usar un supercapacitor para un smartphone?


Hay que incluir electrónica más compleja para aprovechar un 80% de la carga.
Tiene que pesar de 5 a 6 veces más que una batería común, y 10 veces más que una batería de alta densidad de energía.
Precio: supongo que debe haber un factor de x5 o x10
Entonces, por precio y tamaño creo que quedan fuera de smartphones.

Digamos algo a favor también, que no estoy estoy en una cruzada en contra de los supercapacitores:


Vida útil: puede aguantar cientos-quizás miles de veces más ciclos que una batería li ion. No del todo importante si se piensa en un teléfono inteligente (que se reemplaza cada algunos años), pero sí muy importante para un auto eléctrico (no haría falta cambiar nunca los supercap, pero las baterías li-ion hay que cambiarlas cada 3 años sino menos, y cuestan mucho)
Temperatura: los super son más robustos, aguantan mayor rango de temperatura. Otra vez, no es importante para un smartphone, sí para un automóvil eléctrico.
Pico de potencia: otra a favor para el auto eléctrico
Carga instantánea: ídem
Conclusión: creo que los supercapacitores hoy por hoy son mucho más interesantes para un auto eléctrico que para un smartphone.


----------



## Ardogan (Jul 13, 2013)

Algunas cuentas para ver con los datos del pdf cuanta sería la tensión del supercap:

20.1 Wh/kg
80 F/g = 80 000 F/kg

energia = 1/2 c*v²
v = raiz (2 * energia / c) = raiz (2 W.s / F)

20.1 Wh /kg / (80 000 F/Kg) = 251.25 uWh/F * (3600s/1h) = 904.5 mWs/F
v = raiz (2 * 904.5m) =  raiz (1.809) = 1.345V

*El capacitor es de 1.345V.*

Verifico -> E = 1/2 C*V² = 1/2  80 F/g * 1.345² = 72.361 J/g -> joule/gramo
J = W. s 
E = 72.361 Ws/g * (1 hora/3600s) = 20.1 mW h/g * (1000g / 1Kg)
E = 20.1 W/kg -> ok!!


----------



## asherar (Jul 31, 2013)

Pongamos un rostro a la niña.







Por lo que se lee en el informe técnico el elemento clave son los electrodos en forma de "barras nanométricas" (nanorods), además de otras propiedades de los materiales empleados. 
Y, ... sí, parece que desde el principio la intención era orientada a los celulares ... 
Aunque es cierto lo que señala Eduardo, que muchas veces las noticias se cuentan exageradas. 
Han salido varios artículos anunciando la "capa de Harry Potter". Si uno lee bien resulta que se trata de experimentos en el rango de  microondas que todavía no se pueden aplicar a objetos de dimensiones  reales.  Mucho menos al rango visible.

Sobre las baterías acabo de encontrar algo más reciente, que pasé al español con el traductor de google. 


*Nueva tecnología de batería Carga 1.000 veces más rápido  *

Fecha de  publicación: 25 de julio 2013 

 Un equipo de la Universidad de Illinois ha dado a  conocer un diseño de batería que ofrece 10 veces la densidad de energía y tiempo de recarga  1.000 veces más rápido en comparación con la  tecnología de células de liquidez de acuerdo a un artículo en la revista  Nature Communications.     La batería utiliza un cátodo y el ánodo  LiMnO2 NiSn pero la verdadera innovación está en el diseño de los  electrodos. Los electrodos se fabrican utilizando un entramado de  pequeñas esferas de poliestireno que están recubiertas con metal. Las  esferas se disuelven a continuación para dejar un andamio 3D-metal sobre  la que se añade una aleación de níquel-estaño para formar el ánodo, y  la oxihidróxidos de manganeso mineral constituye el cátodo. En la última  etapa la superficie de vidrio se sumerge en un líquido calentado a  300 ˚ C (572 ˚ F).     La estructura resultante aumenta enormemente el  área de superficie del electrodo y reduce la separación entre los  electrodos. La distancia más pequeña resultante significa que los  electrones y los iones viajan una distancia más corta que permite un  acceso más rápido a la energía almacenada. 




Fuente


----------

